# Your Ticket to Freedom



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Sean Madden sums it up. It's the same way I have broken free.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

it really is true but stayin in the moment is easier said then done


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Dp boy - of course it is. If you think it's going to be easy to get out of DP then you won't change. DP/DR is an obsessive thinking pattern. I know - I've experienced it twice in my lifetime, 12 years apart and that's because I never fully let it go the first time. The truth is that your state (your emotions) filter what you can perceive. The crazy fucked up thoughts about reality you have would not bother you if you were feeling amazing. I remember hearing a guru answer in response to the question, "What is the meaning of life?" He said something along the lines of how if you are truly happy and truly free then there is no need for a meaning to life. Think of children at play - they don't worry about the vastness of the universe - they are simply present with what is. If you want to sit here on this board and argue about how difficult it is to get out of DP than you do not truly want to change. It isn't easy initially to get out of DP but once you have you'll forget to look back. That's because the people who make it out of DP are the ones who forget to look to see if they still have it. It isn't until a period of time later where they are reminded and think..."yeah, I don't really know at what point it went away...I guess it just faded away over time..." The answer is always the same. If you want to get out of DP you have to do several things. One - you have to promise yourself to not look for the line between when you have DP and you no longer have DP. Two- look through it. Realize that the thoughts you are having wouldn't be so bad if you weren't feeling anxious. Look through the anxiety. Notice what's here. When you notice the DP again, let it be there, but look through it again - what's here? What else can you pay attention to?And you may think "Oh, but it's still here" Yes, it is. But if you want to change, you no longer look for the line between is it gone or is it still here? Sean is right. You can find peace in this moment. But you have to keep doing it over and over and over. When I got DP this past September it was so bad I was afraid there was nothing left I could do. There is definitely a biological component to DP - that's why it can take a while to change...There's no quick fix that I have found. It turns out my best friend was killed in a freak accident several weeks later which naturally sends people into shock and light levels of DR/DP. The thing that truly turned everything around for me was when I started hanging out with people, because I had to basically in order to cope. I just told myself to make it to the end of the day. What truly changed everything for me was have a focus. I'm a hypnotist and so I worked towards a show a month away or so....Once I started working towards this among other things I forgot to look for the line between do I have it still or is it gone? If you find a goal - it has to be something you want to work towards then when you have the DP in your face, look through it, let it be there, but look through it and focus on what you'd like to achieve in the future. Another thing that helped me was seeing through my fears. Choosing a fear and noticing that that fear is just made up of language and duality and mainly state. I would think to myself...If I didn't feel so anxious would these thoughts really bother me? If you think your thoughts are crazy imagine what some of the leading physicists know about our universe. They would problem make your existential thoughts seem nill. But, they're not experiencing extreme states of anxiety along with those thoughts, so they're not a burden. If you want to be free - commit to being free. You have to stop making up excuses why it's too difficult. All you need is a little bit of hope, but don't let that hope go....Keep on seeing through the anxiety, be present, let the anxiety be there, focus on something. You are not DP'd 100 percent of the day. If you had to evacuate a building because of a fire right now, DP would not even matter. So let it be there, but than also see through it focus on the task at hand, find something to look forward to. I watched a lot of tv and went on the computer a lot because I can focus on those two things. The dichotomy is that since DP takes a bit of time to leave you can't be pushing the anxiety away but you also have to start finding other things to focus on.

One last thing. You say it's easier said than done. That might be true if you factor in the past or the future thought of how long it might take. But the truth is there is only now. Literally. Right now and always and only right now you have the choice to focus on what you are doing and see through/beyond the DP. You might have to do that over and over again if you look towards the future, but right now in this moment you only ever have to do it once....There is only the decision you are making in this moment, and only now. Choose to see through the DP. Stop looking for the line between is it still here or is it gone? And if you do, see through the dp, and focus on something you're doing, let the anxiety be there, stop looking for the line.

You're also in general going to want to breath contradictory to how you think you might need to. Take short breaths in. Almost shorter than feels comfortable and lon breaths out, all through your nose. Do this constantly.

If you really want to apply what I've taught you here, the most important part of everything I said is to stop checking to see if you're applying what I said right. That means you're looking for the line. Stop looking for the line between am I DP's or do I feel normal. There is no line. If there even was a line, maybe things that you consider apart of being DP'd are actually normal, but because you feel anxious you think it has to do with DP. See through it, be present. Work on something. The DP will go once you forget to look to see if it's there. That's a big commitment, but if you are commuted to your life sooner or later you won't even remember what it was like to be DP'd.

Every one on this forum always thinks, "Once I'm cured from DP I'm going to tell everyone how I did it....and my life is going to be amazing....I'll be able to do anything" That's unfortunately not true. The people who overcome DP stop looking for the line, forget to look for the line, and then eventually forget they were DP'd until something reminds them and they don't really know what all the fuss was about.

You know how to overcome this. IT's intuitive. Stop doing what you know makes you DP'd. Be uncomfortable and see through it. Exercise patience and do other things. Remember that the thoughts wouldn't be so bad with out the anxiety. State fuels thinking.

When you stop looking for the line and forget to see if you're following these instructions right than you will have already overcome DP.

The only way out of a thought loop is to let the loop run, see through it, and eventually it fades away.

It's also okay to give yourself moments of the day to obsess over how awful you feel. But spend less and less time doing this.

Hopefully this helps.

Also, get off this forum.

Watch Sean's videos instead.

He's got it all laid out.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i agree 100 percent im not being a pessimist i kno i can and am somewhat close to full recovery and can everyone else really i just dont know how to fully be in the moment during most of the day like work when i wake up when im having extreme fun i can somwhat be in the moemnt and have a good time but whenever i transition like on the way home from a night out or really even switching rooms in a building and dp natrually sets in and sets in hard and i dnt hav to think about but things still dont feel right


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

I totally understand. And that's why I think it's okay to give yourself a break and ruminate a bit from time to time. I gave you the frame of 'not looking for the line'. Here's another frame - 'DP will pass eventually, when it does.' The shitty thing about DP is that it starts to leave in waves. So, it's okay to jump between becoming completely frustrated with it and seeing through it. The distinction with being present is that you can be present with how difficult your DP might be in the moment, but try not to go into the memory of it or the future of it (like, fuck how long is it going to take to get out of this?) By seeing through it a cool exercise for you to do is this. Label the way you feel and then see through the label. Notice it's just a label you have given to certain sensations and are calling 'anxiety' or 'DP'. I think the most important thing is to stop trying to find the instant pill. There isn't one I've come across. Your mind wants to find the solution to a problem that doesn't exist. That's what creates the obsessive loop of the disorder. I used to have a fear when I was very young of eternity. The idea still isn't my favourite thought to entertain today, but I realized that if eternity exists then it's before the mind. Or outside of the mind. The mind cannot comprehend it because we can only think in dualities (hot/cold, happy/sad, dp/normalality). If you can begin to accept the fact that the mind cannot find a solution to this problem that will make it go away than that my friend is the golden ticket. Because then it doesn't matter if you're feeling DP. You can allow it to be there and recognize that thinking about it won't do anything but make it worse. When people say to distract yourself. That's a pretty vague idea. Instead I would say that you should let your mind do what it's doing and realize it's not going to find an answer. Let it do what it does, but don't know that it will not help you resolve this problem. So if the mind is not going to help you solve this problem than there is no need to try and find the solution any more. Yes, it will continue to obsessively look for one. But don't assist any more.Slowly it will not be able go anywhere with these thoughts of yours because you're taking the fuel out of the fire. What's great about this is that the DP can be there (even though it may feel like hell), but you don't have to make your mind make it worse. To be fully present is to be in the body. Feel what you feel, even if it's shitty, but don't assist the mind with it's labels and stories and predictions. It'll come up with those any ways. But if you constantly bring yourself into the body, into the sensations, that aren'ts actually the labels your mind gives you you can be present. You can't not be present. It's the only place you are. But you can be fuelled by the mind to think otherwise, like some how out there in the future you will find exactly what you need to do to make this go away. The solution is to stop looking for the solution and know that DP will pass once you stop buying into the bullshit your mind thinks. Also, remember a lot of the thoughts you're having are only scary because of the way you feel. The way you feel will change when you get occupied by life. It might not be right away, but maybe something will happen soon that distracts you enough that you forget to look for those moments of DP more and more. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for your advice  ! Sean and you inspire me a lot !

*THANK YOU !!! *


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

No problem - Morgane. Any clarity I can offer just ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Caglar K (Nov 26, 2012)

DP_P said:


> No problem - Morgane. Any clarity I can offer just ask and ye shall receive.


Good advice thank you very much!

Actually I have been applying this for couple of months and I have good results on that I randomly come to that site and just see the conversation in the recovery topic.

I am in recovery and full of hope. I am patient enough to not question future all the time. Trying to go day by day.

Thanks again for the post. It is good to see those to be able see that I am on the right track.

Cheeerz Mate


----------



## DP_P (Sep 10, 2012)

Caglar - Yes it's a fine balance between noticing it's still there and starting to become more interested in life again until the DP takes less of your attention.


----------

